# Unfortunate Christmas find by dog team



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

http://www.vancouversun.com/life/Snowboarder+dies+Blackcomb/4025593/story.html


----------



## Timothy Saunders (Mar 12, 2009)

that is for sure but at least his family will have closure with the body found


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Good job! Glad for the family.


----------



## Jennifer Michelson (Sep 20, 2006)

I am glad the search teams were able to bring the boy back to his family. Good dog!


----------



## Mike Jones (Jan 22, 2009)

This is very sad that he died. However, this SAR dog did a great job finding this boy for his family. Nice training!


----------

